# First of 3 BC Ferrys starts trip to Emirates



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Classic example of what happens when Socialist Govt throw taxpayers dollars into project to keep Union happy.
Sold for less than 5% of what it cost to build them.
http://www.theprovince.com/news/todays-paper/Fast+ferries+ready+sail+again+cargo/1921783/story.html


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Washington Group is happy though. I wonder what golf course these deals were swung .


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

$19.8m? That's a really low return.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Coastie said:


> $19.8m? That's a really low return.


As JoK states, Hell of a deal for some well connected politicians buddy. I guess we will never know how much the Emirates paid for them, but you can bet your life it was a lot more than $19.8m.
I have never understood the habit of politicians to give Companies/Businessmen hundreds of millions to keep a company going, simply to employ a few guys who in the long run finish up losing their jobs anyway. Why not just give each of the guys half a million and have done with it? No doubt some of them would start their own business and employ others, so in the long run way more benificial to community.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Bob, I understood that there was a very hefty brokerage fee paid on the sale (believe in the millions), that, off the 19.8 mil. What a disgrace. Colin


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been here in BC for 2 months (or so)....really interesting things happen here. Like seniors being ripped off by the provincial medical system AFTER moving here and dropping all their retirement savings on grossly over-valued housing.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I keep telling them that it rains all the time and the locals are all health nuts, but they just keep on coming here to retire. One snow free winter and theres no getting rid of them. (Jester)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I get a kick out of the "green movement"
Everyone goes through the motions, but in Halifax, we actually do it. 
If I see another 70 year old broad in tight spandex with a cameltoe, I think I will vomit.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I figure we got more trees in BC than most of europe, so who needs more green?
Methinks you gotta stop hanging around the seniors exercise classes on ladies night(EEK) (Flowers)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

> Methinks you gotta stop hanging around the seniors exercise classes on ladies night


I hardly think....you don't have to hang around anywhere, they are out flaunting it. (Shudder)


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

JoK said:


> I hardly think....you don't have to hang around anywhere, they are out flaunting it. (Shudder)


Definitely not a pretty sight!

(EEK)


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

How about those BC ferries tho? (Thumb) 
But seriously now folks, dare I posit that only an easterner, when surrounded by nubile sun worshiping goddesses, with the occassional Hollywood star thrown in to make up the numbers, would complain of the odd 70 year old spandex camel-toe that gets thrown his way. (Jester)


----------

